# Windgeräusche



## Precog (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob dies das richtige Forum ist, aber ich frage trotzdem mal (Habe kein anderes gefunden, Sound ist Sound-Software...):
Weiß jemand wo ich kostenlos Windgeräusche zur freien Verwendung bekommen kann?

thx,
Precog


----------



## Consti (7. Juni 2004)

Guter Tipp von mir:

Selber machen!

Einfach nen Micro an PC und leicht reinpusten - das ganze natürlich mit entsprechender Software aufnehmen und fertig! Noch einfacher gehts ja schon fast nicht

//edit:
Geht auch mit diversen mp3-Flash-Playern!


----------



## Nina (7. Juni 2004)

Hi, 

da fällt mir noch so ein Selbermachtrick ein *g*

eine Seite der Nase zuhalten und kräftig durch die Nase einatmen, und man hat ein perfektes "Gardinen-aufzieh-Geräusch" 

Klappt wirklich und klingt sogar echt. Es sei denn man hat grad tierischen Schnupfen  

ansonsten vielleicht hier mal schauen:

nature sounds 


LG
Nina


----------



## PEZ (7. Juni 2004)

http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com/

Ich glaube hier sind irgendwo welche.... qualität so la la... Reicht aber aus.... Wind rauscht ja eh


----------



## Precog (7. Juni 2004)

jop, vielen Dank, habe einen guten gefunden.


----------

